# deer movement



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anybody been seeing any deer movement with the crops coming out. I have been out bowhunting a dozen times and have only seen 2 bucks, a swamp looking fork and a small tined 8 point, not much for does though. It should really start heating up pretty soon, I hope. By the way I hunt in southwestern MN mostly.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Deer moving around here like crazy-lot's of doe's running together(bunching up) and the buck's are starting to hang with them too...
Seen many buck around here too. :wink:


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Lots of movement here and it all started about 2 weeks ago when we got a little snow and colder weather.Lots of bachelor bucks bunching up so big daddy is pushing them away from the ladies already.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Early in sept. while i was bowhunting i was seeing 20-30 deer a night outa the stand, now im seeing deer in the single digits, there getting nocturnal on me, o well with it getting cold and the sunflowers should be coming off soon things should heat up just nicley :beer:


----------

